# Pontins Holiday Camp march 2016 norfolk



## sureshank (Aug 20, 2016)

So at the begaining of march me and a friend went away for a trip to norfolk for the weekend to do some explores this abandoned camp was on top of our list and still one of my favourites a few days after we went someone set fire to the place and as result the place now has security so i wouldnt attempt i couldnt get over how big this site was and how they just left the park and go cart track how it was with overgrown grass and all the smashed windows this location would make a good movie set lol 



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned pontins holiday camp by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks good, nice you visited it before the fire.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2016)

Loved it, Thanks


----------



## dirge (Aug 20, 2016)

Quality matey!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2016)

That's very good. The buildings could still be used for something, they are still in good condition.


----------



## the_delta_force (Aug 20, 2016)

I stayed there with my sister and nieces around 1995! Hasn't really changed


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2016)

Nicely done sir...


----------



## the_delta_force (Aug 20, 2016)

BBC Radio Norfolk - Stephen Bumfrey, Beach Baby, Fire at former Pontins holiday camp


----------



## short memory 83 (Aug 21, 2016)

I live close by. security aren't based on site. theres one mobile patrol a day if that,plus they don't enter site. crap firm so don't worry.


----------



## Potter (Aug 25, 2016)

Shame some bastard always has to spoil it.


----------



## chelseaboi1981 (Aug 28, 2016)

short memory 83 said:


> I live close by. security aren't based on site. theres one mobile patrol a day if that,plus they don't enter site. crap firm so don't worry.




OI! i work for said firm!!...........and yes they are crap so dont worry


----------



## andylen (Aug 28, 2016)

Another great set there son, keep it up.


----------

